# Now IPO or Flux DMCC Light or Salomon Hologram



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Hologram is the only one on your list that has canted footbeds so it seems to be the only option for you. You might also want to checkout the K2 Company IPO and Ride El Hefe.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure I'd buy Nows withoit demoing first. They sound intriguing, but they also sound like a potential love it or hate it thing.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> The Hologram is the only one on your list that has canted footbeds so it seems to be the only option for you. You might also want to checkout the K2 Company IPO and Ride El Hefe.


I was thinking of a DIY cant, using a sheet of rubber and a dremel. I'll add the K2 Company but not the Ride; like the feel of plastic. Rome uses a hybrid metal/plastic base.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Not sure I'd buy Nows withoit demoing first. They sound intriguing, but they also sound like a potential love it or hate it thing.


I'll definitely be demoing them but a little hesitant making a decision based on only a couple of runs.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nows might be a love or hate, but I'd guess most people that dont like them havent skated much. Its a bit more of a skate feel the way you drive with your feet more. On top of that I havent heard a lot of dislike for them yet. They're a pretty good match for the Heritage.

Even though the Holograms are stated as canted, I saw none and certainly didnt feel any when I rode them. If you grew up skating or surfing give these a shot.

The DMCC Lights are wicked light and on a Heritage would do well for the riding you're looking at. You might find the highback to give just a bit in a more freeride situation but they'll be butter in the park.

Not on your list but maybe look at Compnay IPO's as already mentioned. I rode them on a few decks at Loveland, one of them being a 161 Ultra Dream. They had enough response from the frame and straps to give me everything I wanted in order to drive a board too big for me but the highback let me get out onto the tips a little more so I could play around a bit. If you really want canting, these are your best option based on the other choices your looking at.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I love my NOW bindings on my Jones Flagship. 

The best way I can describe nows is being able to steer with two feet. 

At first it feels a little loose but once you realize how much leverage you can apply edge to edge you'll realize how much less work you are doing. Changing the bushings also helps with just how "squishy" it feels. I prefer the medium for all around.

When I put them on m protoCT the difference between my burton malavita was very noticeable.

I was always a burton binding fan and until the Nows I've never ridden anything as comfortable.


I'm tempted to order 2 more sets of nows for my other boards.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Nivek said:


> Nows might be a love or hate, but I'd guess most people that dont like them havent skated much. Its a bit more of a skate feel the way you drive with your feet more. On top of that I havent heard a lot of dislike for them yet. They're a pretty good match for the Heritage.
> 
> Even though the Holograms are stated as canted, I saw none and certainly didnt feel any when I rode them. If you grew up skating or surfing give these a shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the comments Nivek! Definitely adding the Company IPO to my list after 2 recommendations. Based on your comment, sounds like I'll know if the Now IPO and Hologram will be a good match for me after just a few runs. The DMCC are a better known quality based on my past experience with the Titans; guess it comes down to which feels best among the 4 bindings.

Thanks again Nito


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

binarypie said:


> I love my NOW bindings on my Jones Flagship.
> 
> The best way I can describe nows is being able to steer with two feet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Now endorsement, Binary. I'm definitely feeling the advantages of the Now IPO with my Heritage. Just have to take a few turns to see if it suits my style.

Thanks again - Nito


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

binarypie said:


> I love my NOW bindings on my Jones Flagship.
> 
> The best way I can describe nows is being able to steer with two feet.
> 
> ...


Hey Binary,

Just a quick question about Torsional flexing. Given the pivot, Torsional flexing force will be reduced. However, this may not be a problem due to the quick edge response of the Now IPO. Can you comment?

Thanks in advance again - Nito


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Nito said:


> Hey Binary,
> 
> Just a quick question about Torsional flexing. Given the pivot, Torsional flexing force will be reduced. However, this may not be a problem due to the quick edge response of the Now IPO. Can you comment?
> 
> Thanks in advance again - Nito


I have no problem with the torsional flex but I'm also not a huge freestyle rider so I'm not tweaking myself into super strange positions. 

My biggest trick is a 540 and I don't do park/city rails. Just not my thing.

I had no problem buttering on the protoCT.

If anything the feeling that goes along with edge response was just "better" in the most subjective way possible.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comment Binary!

Yes, I'm definitely more of a freerider but moving to do more freestyle with the advent of hybrid camber.

Thanks again Nito


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Your ability to twist the board wont be noticeably effected. The rockering is about 2mm at the most. Just enough to create the steering effect. It really isnt noticeable motion. Just a noticeable differrence in response.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I picked up a pair of IPOs today, and while I cant complain on the performance because the conditions are balls i gotta say that the mini tape measure it came with was a nice touch. Useful, thoughtful and costs nothing. Makes you wonder why more manufactures don't through one in. It also came with a strap which im assuming is something strap your board to your pants?! Not sure since I have never used one, but I have heard some mountains require them so its worth keeping handy just in case.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Even though the Holograms are stated as canted, I saw none and certainly didnt feel any when I rode them. If you grew up skating or surfing give these a shot.


None of the shops around here seem to carry them, so I haven't had a chance to check them out in person yet. Could it be that they use variable density material in the footbeds like how Burton is doing it?


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Agree with Trip. I spoke with a shop owner and he said, he's avoiding the Shadow Fit tech because of the Relay. Many of the Online Store also have limited quantity but this maybe due to last year's poor season and cutting back on supply.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments on the Now IPO. Looking forward to demoing them out.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

I demoed the Now IPO and love the feel of the bindings; all prior positive comments are justified. Plus the foam footbed is soft enough that canting is not an issue. An unexpected plus is the minimized base; it cuts the chatter from the board and the king pin also allows the board to pivot while cruising on rough hardpack man made cover. For those that are worried about the King Pin, I rarely noticed it while riding but can feel it when standing around or while waiting in the lift line. 

In addition, I was able to find the Salomon Hologram used on ebay and bought them. With the Now IPO on the NS Heritage; I mounted the binding on my Proto. The Hologam is not as damp and I feel every nuance (some people will like this), but I prefer the Rome 390 Boss on my Proto. Surprisingly, the Hologram can be very stiff if the ankle strap is tight; will try both IPO and Hologram on my old Morrow Blaze (replace my Ride CAD).

Hope this helps anyone in the market for either.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Nito said:


> I demoed the Now IPO and love the feel of the bindings; all prior positive comments are justified. Plus the foam footbed is soft enough that canting is not an issue. An unexpected plus is the minimized base; it cuts the chatter from the board and the king pin also allows the board to pivot while cruising on rough hardpack man made cover. For those that are worried about the King Pin, I rarely noticed it while riding but can feel it when standing around or while waiting in the lift line.
> 
> In addition, I was able to find the Salomon Hologram used on ebay and bought them. With the Now IPO on the NS Heritage; I mounted the binding on my Proto. The Hologam is not as damp and I feel every nuance (some people will like this), but I prefer the Rome 390 Boss on my Proto. Surprisingly, the Hologram can be very stiff if the ankle strap is tight; will try both IPO and Hologram on my old Morrow Blaze (replace my Ride CAD).
> 
> Hope this helps anyone in the market for either.


How'd you like the Holograms? I know I'm looking for something considerably stiffer than my '07 Ride LXs. When I torsional flex my board, I can see the baseplate flex way away from the board, so I have to be losing a ton of response there.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I own the now ipo's and the holograms and both are good at what they do. In the park the halograms just own and allow for all that side to side flex you want but are still stiff edge to edge. If I am off trail I like my ipo's more as it has that longboard skate feel for me. I ride the holograms on my evo and the nows on my heritage and blacklist and could not be happier with both bindings. That being said if you hate have that lose feeling in your bindings normally you will not like both of these bindings.


----------

